# Bunnies and their stuffed buddies



## maomaochiu (Feb 18, 2007)

here is maomaochiu with his new buddy--super dooper bunny honey


----------



## Haley (Feb 19, 2007)

aww he has a friend! How cute :inlove:


----------



## storminstaffs (Feb 19, 2007)

awww thats a cute pic


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 19, 2007)

Aww that is such a cute pic!

My buns have a little teddy which they snuggle up with and groomalthough this is the only picture I have of 'her'. It's annoying that Ididn't catch the one of Millie asleep with her head resting onit,:loveunfortunately she doesn't look too keen in this one!


----------



## maomaochiu (Feb 19, 2007)

hehe,millie looks like she hasabondoned the poor bear or at least is in the middle of a coldwarwith him  cute!!!


----------



## Butterfinger (Feb 19, 2007)

Here's Butter checking out some of my stuffed animals on my bed 





My room looks like a little kid's room, huh? I'm a sucker for stuffed animals; I love um'!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 19, 2007)

This is Connor, with his stuffies.


----------



## maomaochiu (Feb 19, 2007)

ohhhhh, i love the one which connor is involved in the 'threesome' :bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 19, 2007)

Here's my baby Flower with her friend, Mr. Piggy...






And her bathing her buddy...


----------



## Starina (Feb 19, 2007)

Here is TinkleBunny and her stuffy, Magazine.






We call it magazine because she only shows interest in it when she is using her litterbox.:litterhealthy:

~Star~


----------



## Spring (Feb 19, 2007)

Poppy LOVES her baby kitty... She always grooms it, although sometimes she knocks it down and digs at it.. Hehe


----------



## maomaochiu (Feb 20, 2007)

hehe, 'magazine' is a cute name!!!

and spring, yes, maomaochiu digs at his stuffed buddies too as if saying 'why don't you play with me?!"


----------



## Becknutt (Feb 24, 2007)

Floppy and his pillow "fifi"


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Feb 24, 2007)

Hazel and her buddy






and in bed under the dining room table:



(click to enlarge)


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 24, 2007)

Aww...Hazel's so pretty...

:inlove:


----------



## cuddles (Feb 24, 2007)

He is so cute! My rabbit wont play with them she will only chew on them and rip them apart.:rainbow:


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Feb 25, 2007)

My rabbit Binky's stuffed animal













"Binky get your head out from there!! I dont CARE if he needs grooming!!"


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's one of Daisy Mae, since she doesn't haveMr Tumnus here with her she is settling for"*Strawberry*" BUT just until MrTumnus:heartbeat: escapes and heads to Ajax to live with her.

Susan and the Gang:apollo::bunny19:bunnydance::bunnyheart


----------



## Starina (Feb 26, 2007)

Where is Strawberry's Tumnus mask? That may be why Daisy Mae is giving such a disapproving look. 

~Star~


----------



## nermal71 (Feb 26, 2007)

Mopsyand her hippo (rest in peace mr. hippo). She loved him todeath. But he was always kept clean evenif he eventually was missing an ear, a tail and both eyes.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

This was Snuggy's man, Hairy, last year:







She liked the way he groomed her:






It was a very brief affair, however. Once Harry strayed intothe boys' area and got their scents all over him, Snuggy wasdone. Sad, I know, but a diva's gotta do what a diva's gottado.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 26, 2007)

Poor Snuggy, does she have a new friend? She looked very happy with Harry.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

No, after Hairy hurt her, she's sworn off men. She's always got her BFF, Baby.


----------



## HoneyPot (Feb 27, 2007)

Cookie and his stuffed bear.

Since this picture, he has moved on to a stuffie baseball that is thesame size as he is. I think it had better mountingcapabilities.

:?


----------



## HoneyPot (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh I found one more... here he is guarding his stuffie, who spends his life Butt Up.

__________
Nadia


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow honeypot and snuggysmom,Whatcuterabbits!!!they're sohandsome!!!:inlove: Keep an eye on them, i might have tobunny-napone so they can be Binky's friend.


----------



## maomaochiu (Mar 1, 2007)

Cute pictures!!!!!!! keep them coming!


----------



## Beccalynn (Mar 1, 2007)

This is Sylvester with his stuffy, 








and this is Turbo with his "twin";


----------



## Spring (Mar 1, 2007)

Hehe, and here's Momma's little stuffed buddy!Don't you just love easter?  The girls would probably pee on him outof jealousy though


----------



## amundb (Mar 6, 2007)

Magnet with his stuffed bear...concentrating onhim rather than our legs! Stuffed bear will be out of a jobafter this week though...Magnet's getting neutered.


----------



## CookieNCream (Mar 6, 2007)

wow, those are some really cute pictures!!!

now that easter's coming up, they have a bunch of stuffed rabbit toys...i should get some for Cookie&amp;Cream. B)


----------



## maomaochiu (Mar 6, 2007)

*heheh!!!! Cute!*



*amundb wrote: *


> Magnet with his stuffed bear...concentrating on him rather thanour legs! Stuffed bear will be out of a job after this weekthough...Magnet's getting neutered.


----------



## India (Mar 9, 2007)

Here is my rabbit coco, with my monkey Harold


----------



## kathy5 (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## sunnybunny (Mar 12, 2007)

&gt;&gt;Stuffed bear will be out of a job after this week though...Magnet's getting neutered.&gt;&gt;


:laugh:


----------



## bunnee mom (Mar 14, 2007)

Ellie with her best friend Higgins:


----------



## Cutiebunny (Apr 8, 2007)

Fidget with her pal Rowland Rat. She decided to give him a carrot...she loves grooming him and eating his whiskers...


----------



## FatRabbit (Apr 15, 2007)

Cadbury with my Christmas present- a bunny waterbottle holder sent by my great uncle!


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny (Aug 1, 2007)

wow! such adorable pics! i especially like magnet! its soo funny! my trixie has a stuffed friend too, her name is lilo (li = lily, trixie's best friend ((my dog)) and lo= lauren ((i call her lolo, she's my best friend!)) 
cute name huh??


----------



## PixieMillyMommy (Aug 2, 2007)




----------



## ellissian (Aug 3, 2007)

Here's Hope with her 2 furry friends.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 4, 2007)

Marlin's favorite stuffed friend is the gray bunny.










I find it really special that he loves the bunny because it was Ryan's stuffed bunny since he was 2 years old...and he slept with it every night as a child. Now, Marlin is our little baby...so Marlin gets to sleep with the stuffed bunny every night .

By the way...the bunny's name is "Big Bunny" .


----------



## Spring (Aug 4, 2007)

Bruno and his girlfriend doggy, who he likes to dig at, pull her ears, and beat her up!


----------

